# Your thoughts on this 15yr girl



## Jkelmum

On the train from Chester a 15yr old girl sat opersite us with a drunk at her table hence i made polite convosation with her as he was a bit in your face in the hour and half we was on the train i found out 
she was 15 in nov
she travels twice a month to stay with her boyfriend 
from sheffield to chester

I want your thoughts because my son is 14 and no way would I let him stay at his girlfriends house nor travel across the country to do so

what are your thoughts:coffee:


----------



## dizzyisacow

i think travelling isnt such a good idea alone at that age. and it is a bit young to be staying over, should at least be 16.


----------



## nievesmama

I wouldnt allow my daughter to do it, not until as Dizzyisacow said, shes at least 16. But then i think id still be wary x


----------



## marley2580

I remember getting the train with my wee brother from scotland to wales when I was about 14. I think it's ok if you put them on at one end and they're met at the other end.


----------



## Laura2919

I dont think I would let my girls travel alone that far not to see a boyfriend. Kids grow up too quick these days


----------



## Jkelmum

this girl had 2 train changes x


----------



## ChloesMummy

No way, 15 is too young to stay with a boyf never mind travelling some
where to be with him. Too much can happen!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

my boyfriend lives in Nottingham (4hrs on train from me) and even thats scary for me at nearly 23 lol


----------



## MrsRoughton

i would never let my lo trael acroos country and stay with a boyf at 14/15 :nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:
if she meet a boy and wanted to see him i would arrange to take her and escort them out to cinema or to get food no way leave her alone. maybe i am oldfashioned or just over protective. but her growing up scares the hell out of me!!!


----------



## Jkelmum

you see my son is a mature 14 yr old yet i dont even let him catch the bus into town :lol:


----------



## oOKayOo

No way , my mum wouldnt even let me go to the next town at that age on a bus! :lol:

Way too early for her to be traveling that far and to stay at her boyfriends house.. No way!


----------



## Alexandra91

I think you should give young people a bit more credit guys! Catching a bus/train is pretty straightforward.. As for staying with the boyfriend that is a bit odd, i was allowed to stay at my boyfriends at 16+ only.


----------



## MoonMuffin

No way! I wasn't even allowed to the city (new york city-lived only an hour away) with a group of friends for the day (no parents) till I was 15 (and only cause I wouldn't shut up about it :lol:). Letting her ride the train? Fine. But going to stay with a boyfriend for the weekend? No way. If my DD were that age and wanted to see her boy friend they could go somewhere public and I would drop her off and pick her up and I would be annoying and call at least once. Or he could come to our house (but not stay over, I have to sleep sometime), but doors must stay open! I'd like to trust her but I know how sneaky I was at that age :lol:


----------



## mamalove

I would let them travel on their own,if there was someone waiting for them.

However,my girls will not be allowed to stay over at their boyfriends until they are atleast 18 years old. I am uite old fashioned and i don't think it's appropriate for someone under the age of 18 to have ''that'' kind of relationship.


----------



## Linzi

I wasnt allowed to stay at my boyfriends down the road at 18 let alone travel hundreds of miles at 15!! way too young x


----------



## nikkip75

i think its too young, my daughter is 14 and my mum and dad live 2 hours away on a train, i wouldnt let her travel that far and she wouldnt want to, she would be terrified!!! we have been up and down on the train load of times and you get some proper weirdos on trains nowadays!

she is a bit dippy like but we have said if she really wants to she can go when shes 16, but i would probably be on the phone to her for the whole journey :dohh: 

and staying with a boyfriend!!!NOOOOOWAY :nope:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

She is too young IMO. That drunk being sat with her just proves that she could see anyone. There are some dogy people on trains these days
xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Personally I wouldn't want my 15 year old travelling that far. But some 15 year olds have a more mature head on their shoulders than a lot of adults do! If she was sensible enough to be trusted to get the train and do her changes then fair enough. But to stay with her boyfriend... umm don't think so! I just don't like train stations anyway because they are full of weirdos


----------



## suzib76

well assuming the boyfreind is of a similar age it is likey that he lives with parents and they would have seperate rooms and be quite well supervised anyway? 

as for the travelling i started doing the trip from dundee to northampton alone when i was 15, when i went by train i had to switch, when i went by bus i had to get off at milton keynes and make my way back to northampton

when i was 16 my best freind and i travelled from dundee to london and then after a day in london on to bournmouth to my gran

it is all very well saying there are weirdos, drunks and what not on trains, at stations etc, but to be honest there are weirdos in our local towns too and there are drunks on the local bus that teenagers regularly take into town or whatever - these dangers exist everywhere not just when kids go a certain distance from home and i think if your child is mature and sensible to catch a train and look out for themselves as best they can then the distance travelled is irrelevant


----------



## tasha41

I think I'd put them on a direct trip on say a plane but heck noooo she would not be having sleepovers at her boyfriend's at that age, I'm 20 and have a child with my boyfriend and my parents are not really keen on it!


----------



## WannaB

My 15yo has to travel 30 minutes on the school bus, but thats about it when it comes to travelling without mama!:haha: As for staying with the boyfriend, no way! :rofl: Even if the parents were supervising them, they still have to fall asleep sometime and cant keep an eye on them every minute! My daughter does have a couple of friends whos parents find it quite acceptable for b/f to sleep over in the same bed, they are the places I dont let her go, that totally shocks me!:wacko:


----------



## tasha41

^ I agree!! Call me old fashioned but I don't see how it's appropriate for parents to allow that.


----------



## WannaB

The mind boggles! I really try my hardest to sus out what goes on in the home before I let my kids go over, you think its safe only to find out stuff later and think omg I let my kids go there! Then you get the parents saying to you oh well they need their space and a bit of freedom, they can have that when they are 18, have a job and moved out of home!:rofl:


----------



## tasha41

That is exacty how my parents feel :rofl:... I kinda have to admit I agree with it! True if kids are gonna have sex they will find a way but I don't think my parents put me in danger of getting into a bad situation with sex by not allowing that sort of stuff in their home


----------



## xxxjacxxx

uhmmm nope.

My 14 year old is still a bit immature when it comes to responsibilities, no way would I let him do that. Although he does catch the bus to his dads a few miles away:dohh:


----------



## steffi2

You guys think you are old fashioned? I would probably not let my daughter stay with her boyfriend not until they were married. As far as visiting goes, he should be the one to travel all that way to see her, not the other way around. Now, that's old fashioned me talking! I didn't have a boyfriend until I was in college, and my parents were strict but I respected that and he did too.


----------



## lozzy21

Am i the only one who thinks this is acceptable? I traveled down from north east england to south wales to see my dad from the age of 13 with a change at manchester. I was alowed boyfriends to stay over when i was 15 when my brothers and sister were at there dads.


----------



## taperjeangirl

I allowed Gemma (14) to travel on a direct train from here to my Mums, its about 3 hours but direct and there was always someone to meet her.

In regard to the boyfriend thing NO WAY!!!!! Not till she was 16!


----------



## suzib76

lozzy21 said:


> Am i the only one who thinks this is acceptable? I traveled down from north east england to south wales to see my dad from the age of 13 with a change at manchester. I was alowed boyfriends to stay over when i was 15 when my brothers and sister were at there dads.

no- i posted earlier on in this thread something similar


----------



## ladyjayne

Im in two minds, the train jorney isnt that bad, at 15 she's gonna be sensible enough to do something if she gets uncomfortable with a situation. And as far as it goes to staying over with the bf, my bf stayed over in a different room at that age ( i was 15 he was 19) and because i had my parents trust i didnt do anything. I didnt want them to take away what they had allowed me. I was never allowed at his though and we didnt share a bed till i was 18. 
I think that if the parents give a bit, then you'll get a bit a respect and understanding back. :thumbup:


----------



## besterd

No way! A 15 year old is most definitely to young to travel all alone and go stay at her boyfriends house! I wouldn't allow this at all!


----------



## MommyToMany

My two eldest daughters 17 and 14. 

I just about allow my 17 year old to spend the night at her boyfriends house and he lives 10 minutes away! No way would I let my 14 year old spend the night at a boys house let alone let her travel such a distance to get there.


----------



## joeyjo

She's 15, in November she'll be 16 and could leave home if she wished I think the train journey is completely acceptable. 
I was very independent & had a lot of freedom and a lot of trust with my parrents - the main rule I had was that I had to be completely honest about my plans and where I would be - the one time I wasn't the consequences were very severe and kept to - it took months to regain their trust.
I went on a coach trip from Manchester to London with a friend when I was 15, we stayed overnight in the youth hostel just off Oxford Street did Shopping, visited carnaby street and Madame Tussauds etc and went back the next evening. We also used to take overnight camping trips in the peak district from the age of about 14. I had my first overseas holiday with friends when I was 16 (we went to Ireland).
As for staying over at boyfriends I was allowed from 16 but I never asked before then. We were in a stable relationship and had been together over a year by the time we stayed over together. We also went on holiday to the Lakes when I was 16.


----------



## SteffyRae

if the child is trust worthy staying over for a night is not such a big this but to let someone that age (more so a girl) travel alone is dangerous


----------



## hopeandpray

i live in the countryside so at 15 i certainly took long train journeys up to the city to see friends who lived there. it depends how mature the person is i guess. by 17 i was living on my own so in comparison to that a train journey doesn't seem like a big deal. at 16 i was travelling 100+ miles by train to see my bf every few weeks, my parents thought i was staying with friends, sometimes i did, sometimes i stayed with him. but not in his bed, i'm 19 now and he's almost 20 and when i stay at his he's downstairs on the couch lol the travel issue isnt an issue as far as i'm concerned but then again i knew alot of ppl in that city so had support in case i needed anyone. parents that allow their teens to sleep with their bfs/gfs are sending out a bad bad message


----------



## June_Sprite74

Under no circumstances would I allow my daughter to spend the night anywhere with a boyfriend at 15. As for the train travel, I would allow that. My 13 year old travels on the bus to town 15 miles away, changes in Newcastle and gets the train to Metro Centre. Sometimes I'll pick her up after if it's dark, but when it's light or during the day, she has free reign. Kids need that type of freedom, providing they are sensible and not with daft friends. My daughter is very sensible and with me allowing her to have freedom she understands that when I say no to something I'm not just saying it for the hell of it, it means I really don't agree with it.


----------



## PreggyEggy

Learning to be independent on public transport is a good thing. I was doing things like that at that age, and I couldn't imagine mothering a 15 year old so much as to tell them they couldn't use a train! I think the key would be to know exactly where they are going, and when, so you can use your judgment on whether it's safe (like, do they need picking up if the train arrives and it's dark). I agree, June_Spire, if all they know is what they can't do, you're going to have a problem. A certain degree of freedom will encourage independence and confidence later on in life...Mummy can't be there to hold your hand all the time.

Going to stay over a boyfriend's house though? I wouldn't let that happen. Far too young to be put in that situation. I didn't get up to much at that age, but my husband's told me all the stories about what he used to get up to with his girlfriends, and how he got around his parents! lol


----------



## Boothh

i dont know really i think it depends on the individual, i was quite a tear away when i was 15 and would disapear fordays going to various friends around the country, and i always knew what i was doing and was sensible enough to avoid trouble and act accordingly in compromising situations, then again i doubt id let my daughter do that, but my mum didnt really have much choice, poor woman! x


----------



## Christine1993

when i was 15 (which was only 2 years ago :dohh:) lol i would have never been allowed to travel by train NOR stay at a boys house. did her parents know she was travelling to see her boyfriend? if i ever did want to stay at boys house i'd always say i was 'staying with a mate' xxx


----------



## Jen1972

That's amazing. Today's kids are lost. Too bad they think they know better than us.


----------

